# Silicone Non-Stick Baking Mat - Fire Alarm



## Keat (Sep 5, 2019)

I've had the fire alarm (residential fire alarms) go off 7 or 8 times from using Silpat Non-Stick Silicone Baking Mats. It has happened in two different kitchens. It seems unusual because there is no visible smoke - although, the fire alarm obviously detect something.

I am baking below 400 degrees F, well below the stated max of around 485 F. One oven had a independent oven thermometer - so I know the temp is not way off. It happens almost every time I use them and has occurred in two different kitchens (and fire detectors) now. 

Has anyone experienced this with baking mats, or other silicone cookware? It seems like a weird issue given no visible smoke.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is it also a carbon monoxide detector?


----------



## Keat (Sep 5, 2019)

They are basic cheap ones. I don’t think they are carbon monoxide detectors but I will check to confirm.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 5, 2019)

Keat said:


> They are basic cheap ones. I don’t think they are carbon monoxide detectors but I will check to confirm.



Also double check there isn't some errant piece of food somewhere slowly burning.


----------



## Michi (Sep 6, 2019)

I've come across hyper-sensitive smoke detectors before. Some of them go off as soon as you turn the stove on, just about. I suspect the problems isn't your mat, it likely is the smoke detector.

By definition, smoke is solid particles suspended in a gas. This means that you can see smoke (as opposed to steam, which is invisible). If you can't see anything, there is no smoke (at least not in any concentration that would matter). If your smoke detector goes off regardless, I'd look into finding a more reliable one.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 6, 2019)

Michi said:


> I've come across hyper-sensitive smoke detectors before. Some of them go off as soon as you turn the stove on, just about. I suspect the problems isn't your mat, it likely is the smoke detector.
> 
> By definition, smoke is solid particles suspended in a gas. This means that you can see smoke (as opposed to steam, which is invisible). If you can't see anything, there is no smoke (at least not in any concentration that would matter). If your smoke detector goes off regardless, I'd look into finding a more reliable one.


It was two different kitchens and two different detectors, there's more going on than just a faulty smoke detector.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 6, 2019)

Have they ever went off when not using the mat? I have read several places about silicone mats setting off smoke detectors. Doesn't happen with everyone but it happens. Not sure what they are releasing but they can set off a smoke alarm, usually when the alarm is close to the kitchen. 

Just google "silicone baking mat smoke detector" and read the stories.


----------



## Michi (Sep 6, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> It was two different kitchens and two different detectors, there's more going on than just a faulty smoke detector.


Difficult to be sure without lots more data points. But it is entirely possible that two different manufacturers are putting the same OEM-supplied detector unit into their product.

I did try googling for the issue. Yes, there are a handful of hits. But really only a handful. If this were a common problem, there would be many thousands of hits. My money is still on the smoke detector rather than the baking mat. It's common sense: if there is no smoke you can see, and no smell you can smell, chances are that the smoke detector is faulty. After all, it's going off when, clearly, there is no smoke and no smouldering fire. Case closed.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 6, 2019)

Michi said:


> ...it's going off when, clearly, there is no smoke and no smouldering fire. Case closed.


Is it going off only when the silicone mat is being used? Case far from closed.

It might not be a widespread problem or even a dangerous problem but it's not an isolated incident with just a bad smoke detector either.


----------



## Keat (Sep 6, 2019)

I've definitely set off my fire alarm while cooking before without the silicone mat, but just a couples time when there has been a fair amount of smoke. 

From the google results, it is obviously a known issue, but I didn't see any satisfying analysis or a good explanation. Some results suggested it was unique to new mats, but I wouldn't consider mine new (although, they aren't old either). 

The two smoke detectors are definitely by different manufacturers, although I did just read that there are different types of detectors (ionization, photoelectric). It could be that these are the same type, which happens to be more sensitive to this.


----------



## Keat (Sep 6, 2019)

I could order a different brand of mat, see if it sets it off. It would be enlightening on the faulty mat vs faulty detector issue. Maybe I have a knock off. I believe I purchased it off Amazon. It looks legit. 

My (girlfriend's) concern is that there is clearly some particulate in the air that we cannot see coming off the mats, and that can't be good.


----------



## Scribbled (Sep 6, 2019)

It’s a cost, but if you’re worried you could consider getting an aqi monitor: they list the particle density of the various solids floating in your air. And will give you a much firmer reading than the smoke detectors bleep, I think Xiaomi might sell an affordable one in the USA.

If you live in the city they are probably a worthy investment on their own.

Otherwise it might be caused by a coating on the silicone mat. It’s very possible that oil was accidentally (or intentionally) applied during the manufacturing or packaging process esp if you bought a direct from China or from a cheap brand that doesn’t do QC.


----------



## Michi (Sep 6, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Is it going off only when the silicone mat is being used? Case far from closed.
> 
> It might not be a widespread problem or even a dangerous problem but it's not an isolated incident with just a bad smoke detector either.


I’m not sure we can jump to that conclusion.

For one, a smoke detector that goes off when there is no smoke is broken because it delivers false positives. To mix my metaphors, it’s crying “wolf” when there is no fire. Not good.

Second, have we established that the detector goes off _only_ with the silicone mat, or does it also trigger on other trivial things?

If it triggers on the mat only, then the mat (or something on the mat or in the oven) gives off something that sets off the alarm. But that is still a false alarm, seeing there is no smoke or strong smell.

If the mat indeed emits something, it may or may not be harmful. Which is an entirely separate topic…

I still think the detector is the problem. There are countless thousands of those out there that go off when absolutely nothing is happening. The world is full of crappy smoke detectors, it’s as simple as that.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 6, 2019)

Just because you don't notice any smoke doesn't mean there isn't anything there. Maybe the smoke detector has better senses than you.


----------



## Michi (Sep 7, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Just because you don't notice any smoke doesn't mean there isn't anything there. Maybe the smoke detector has better senses than you.


Hmmm… The point of a smoke detector is to wake people up if a fire starts while they are asleep, or maybe in a different room.

I don’t think it’s “I notice that you are baking cookies again, so I decided to go off just to show that I’m paying attention, even though I’m the only one able to detect any smoke, and there is absolutely no fire hazard anywhere in sight.”


----------



## SymonLie (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi...that is the sort of data I have consistently found out about silicone. I have seen on various destinations it is parrot safe as well. My other silicone things have *never* done what these mats did, and all my other silicone things have naturally unexpected characteristics in comparison to these mats. I STRONGLY SUSPECT these sorts of mats specifically contain something other than silicone, if the organization needs to let it be known, and presumably shouldn't be viewed as protected like silicone.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 19, 2021)

I would have expected it more from the PRC made mats than Silpat (still made in France?). There are exceptions but broadly the EU has stiffer standards than the US.


----------



## GLE1952 (Jan 20, 2021)

I would share the concern of by-products coming off the mat
My guess is you have Ionization or dual technology detectors that is mistaking some odorless sightless fire/mat by-product
Also gas ovens will increase the likelihood of Ionization false alarms


----------



## Keat (Jan 20, 2021)

I can provide some update, although no real answers. These issues where at mine and my gfs apartments - we no longer live in either location, so there is no way to really experiment anymore. That said, the mats haven't been an issue since we moved. When it still was an issue, I ended up getting an air purifier (a small Coway thing) at my gfs apartment which largely pulled air away from the location of the smoke detector. The air filter stopped the alarms in her apartment, granted it was never a daily problem by any means. FYI - the kitchen vent there was just recirculating (not venting outside) - I think this is a huge contributor to the issue and obviously something you should avoid if possible.

It's still a bit of a mystery. As mentioned above, there are other variables beyond mats - oil/debris on the mats and pans (or oven), general ventilation, oven type, alarm sensitivity, etc.


----------



## orangehero (Jan 20, 2021)

My guess is they probably use some kind of mold release agent during the mats production that you either have to really work hard to wash off or it burns off as it's leached out over time (silicone is quite porous).


----------



## DavidPF (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought a secondhand glass water bottle that has a silicone wrapper on the outside to protect it. After I got it home, I found out it smelled of cigarette smoke. Ugh. I tried bleach, I tried boiling water, detergents - no dice. Someone recommended I try heating just the silicone piece in the oven. Once I got it hot enough, there was a significant stink of cigarettes in the whole kitchen, making me belatedly turn on the exhaust fan. The problem was cured. I proceeded to do the same with the silicone gasket from the lid of a pressure cooker - bad food smell now gone.

So yes, silicone can absorb things and then release them when heated.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2021)

Got MIU silicone mats from Costco. Say they are good up to 450F. 
Follow instructions soap & water to clean no abrasive cleaning pads.

I like them for making crab cakes.


----------

